# Porter Paint vs. Sherwin Williams vs. Benjamin Moore



## Kennedy

I use Porter Paints almost exclusively anymore. Their HiHide line is fantastic; coverage, workability, and easily touched up without flashing. They also make a washable flat paint in the Silken Touch line. SW's Promar line is comparable to Porter's Promaster line which is a decent contractor grade paint, but easier to work with (IMO). Whatever you do, please stay away from the Behr!


----------



## ProWallGuy

We use Ben Moore almost exclusively. All 3 of the big stores have very comparable lines. 
Depending on how much paint/supplies you will purchase, Sherwin could probably get you the best pries.


----------



## slickshift

Mostly Ben Moore here also
Wouldn't have a problem using SW though, I just prefer Ben Moore
I'm sure I've used Porter, but don't remember specifics about it
If it was bad or way better I'd have remembered, so I don't think you could go wrong with any you've mentioned


----------



## Kennedy

I gota say Benny Moore's exterior line is pretty much bulletproof!


----------



## illinikelley

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help! I am pretty sold on Porter because of the good service that they have given me in the past, including the local store manager coming out to my house 2x to solve a problem that my painter (one I would never hire again) left me with. Recently I have found out that as member of the local Real Estate Investment Association, I can get a better discount with Sherwin Williams. Sounds like transitioning over to SW should be no problem.

Anyone know what is SW's equivalent to the Porter Silken Touch Flat?


----------



## ProWallGuy

illinikelley said:


> Anyone know what is SW's equivalent to the Porter Silken Touch Flat?



Not sure if there is one, as Silken Touch is supposedly Teflon modified.
But Sherwin's Cashmere is what they call a 'ceramic' finish, and would compare pretty well I'd think.


----------



## Sromo1969

I prefer Porter by far the paint the price as well as the customer service , if you need anything they are there they will even make a trip to your job if necessary and on time as well . I have had several issues with sherwin Williams paint and the customer service in the Panama City area and most Florida locations .


----------



## SPS-1

illinikelley said:


> Can anyone tell me how to compare Porter Paints, Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore?


Comparisons can be difficult, because they all have their cheaper paints, their middle of the road paints, and their top grade paints. One guy says that Brand X is junk, and another guy says brand X is great. The first guy bought their low end product, the second guy bought their top end product.

I am in the middle of painting the interior of a house from top to bottom. Mostly using Benjamin Moore Aura, which is their top end paint. Dang expensive, but has high solids so goes on very smooth and hides well. (Do not over-brush, it will self level.) Probably the other guys make something just as good, but the BM store is just around the corner from me.


----------



## mark sr

_Comparisons can be difficult, because they all have their cheaper paints, their middle of the road paints, and their top grade paints. One guy says that Brand X is junk, and another guy says brand X is great. The first guy bought their low end product, the second guy bought their top end product. _

That is it in a nutshell. Most paint manufactures have coatings that are extra cheap [quality wise] and paint that is pretty good along with some in the middle. IMO Glidden messed up when they started selling their cheapest paint at the big box store. Many folks only experience that line of paint and think all of Glidden's paint is poor quality. Like most, they also sell some good quality coatings.

Customer service can vary a lot between individual stores.


----------



## stick\shift

Honestly, these are all good enough I think other things need to be considered like which is the closest to your house or does one seem to have better employees than another at the locations you frequent. I used to use Ben Moore but I moved and the SWP store was a lot closer to the new house so I switched.


----------



## jeffnc

illinikelley said:


> Can anyone tell me how to compare Porter Paints, Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore?


People ask this sort of question all the time, and really it makes no sense. It's like asking which is a better car, Ford or Chevrolet? Well guess what, there is no such thing as a "Ford" car. There is a "Ford Fiesta", that is an actual car. You can only compare actual cars. So if you've got a Chevy Corvette and a Ford Fiesta, which do you think is gonna win?

Likewise, there is no such thing as "Sherwin Williams" paint. There is only paint that is a specific line. They all make good paint, and they all make crap paint.


----------



## jeffnc

ProWallGuy said:


> But Sherwin's Cashmere is what they call a 'ceramic' finish, and would compare pretty well I'd think.


I have never heard this before. What does it mean? Who says it, SW or the painting industry in general?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

jeffnc said:


> I have never heard this before. What does it mean? Who says it, SW or the painting industry in general?


There was a big bush towards cermaic microbeads in paints about 20 years ago around the time oils were starting to be phased out due to VOC laws. Since then the industry has focused instead on improving acrylic resins.


----------



## J. V.

I use Behr paint exclusively. Best I have used. Always covers in one coat. But I'm no pro and hate painting. We just finished painting most of our house. 
Looks great though and I am very good with a brush. I do the trim. My wife rolls.


----------



## jeffnc

J. V. said:


> I use Behr paint exclusively. Best I have used. Always covers in one coat. But I'm no pro and hate painting. We just finished painting most of our house.
> Looks great though and I am very good with a brush. I do the trim. My wife rolls.


Ha well usually it's the "worst I have ever used", and whenever I hear that I complain about that too. If you think this is the best paint you've ever used, there are a few you've missed 

But again, there is no such thing as "Behr paint". It depends on which one you get. There is no way their lower priced paint always goes on in one coat.

Speaking of Home Depot paints, I have had good success with single coats of PPG Timeless.


----------



## jeffnc

cocomonkeynuts said:


> There was a big bush towards cermaic microbeads in paints about 20 years ago around the time oils were starting to be phased out due to VOC laws. Since then the industry has focused instead on improving acrylic resins.


Oh OK, I have heard of the microbeads, thanks.


----------



## J. V.

jeffnc said:


> Ha well usually it's the "worst I have ever used", and whenever I hear that I complain about that too. If you think this is the best paint you've ever used, there are a few you've missed
> 
> But again, there is no such thing as "Behr paint". It depends on which one you get. There is no way there lower priced paint always goes on in one coat.
> 
> Speaking of Home Depot paints, I have had good success with single coats of PPG Timeless.


Like I said I am no expert and hate to paint.
But as a homeowner and 64 years old, I have used my share of different paints over the years.
And Behr paint does cover in one coat every single time. And In my opinion it is the very best paint.

I was out of country one time and my wife and daughter painted my bathroom purple. I did not like it and bought some Behr paint. Off white paint and it covered the purple in one coat. That was the day I became even more impressed.
I also painted my outdoor porch 15 years ago with super white Behr semi gloss enamel paint and it still looks like I painted it recently.
Of course we keep it clean and we use a pressure washer.

One time I hired a guy to do some work around here and he insisted on Sherwin Williams. He had to paint the room twice on my dime. Had he used Behr one coat would have done it easy. Another example of Behr high quality.

What do you mean by "there is no such thing as "Behr paint"?
I used to buy their standard indoor, outdoor paint and now I have to buy it with primer. I liked the old better.
I do try to buy their best paint. And when I have to paint, I go to Home Depot. They are the only Behr paint dealer.


----------



## jeffnc

J. V. said:


> What do you mean by "there is no such thing as "Behr paint"?


Read my previous posts in this thread. There is no such thing as Behr paint just as there is no such thing as a Ford car that is not something more specific, or an animal that is not something more specific. There is no such thing as an animal living somewhere that is not a dog, or a bird, or a squirrel. Or a specific breed of dog or species of bird, to be more specific. All Behr paint is not the same so there is no way you can paint with "plain" Behr paint.

If you think Behr paint is the very best paint, aside from the fact that you haven't told us what Behr paint you're talking about, it's still a silly thing to say and your opinion on the matter isn't worth much. Unless you're saying that every type of Behr paint is better than every other type of every other paint, in which case your point actually makes some sense, and yet your opinion is worth even less.


----------

